# suche neueres Bios für GA-B85M-HD3G



## Tech (17. März 2018)

*suche neueres Bios für GA-B85M-HD3G*

Das das F4 Bios Probleme mit SSDs hat, suche ich ein neueres. Der Hersteller Wortmann/ Terra verwies mich leider auf seine Händler, welche leider nicht kontaktfreudig sind.


----------



## _Berge_ (17. März 2018)

*AW: suche neueres Bios für GA-B85M-HD3G*

die bezeichnung vom board hast du doch, is schnell gefunden sopch ein update:

GA-B85M-HD3 (rev. 1.x) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global

aber achtung! du musst schauen welche rev dein board hat, steht auf dem board selbsr drauf: rev1.0/rev2.0/rev3.0


----------



## Schwarzseher (17. März 2018)

*AW: suche neueres Bios für GA-B85M-HD3G*

Hallo.
Ist wohl ein Oem Gigabyte Mainboard aus einem Fertig Pc.
Gigabyte B85M-HD3G - Was ist das für ein Board?
Es gibt wohl :GA-B85M-HD3 (rev. 1.x) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE Germany
Wobei man nicht weiß ob das identisch ist.

Edit: @_Berge_
Das ist aber nicht das gleiche Board
Da gibt es kein Bios mit F4!
WORTMANN AG - IT Made in Germany


----------



## keinnick (17. März 2018)

*AW: suche neueres Bios für GA-B85M-HD3G*

Bekommst Du beim Hersteller des Boards: GA-B85M-HD3 (rev. 1.x) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE Germany


----------



## CSOger (17. März 2018)

*AW: suche neueres Bios für GA-B85M-HD3G*

Das (HD3)                 hatte ich auch gefunden.
Soll aber nicht passen.
Der TE hat ein HD3G.


----------



## Schwarzseher (17. März 2018)

*AW: suche neueres Bios für GA-B85M-HD3G*

Weißt du das nur vom hören/sagen das das Board Probleme hat mit SSD`s ,oder selbst damit Erfahrung gemacht?Evt. braucht es ja gar kein Update?
B85M-HD3G - Bios - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Gast20180430 (17. März 2018)

*AW: suche neueres Bios für GA-B85M-HD3G*

ich hätte das Bios F6 für dein Board 
Dieses Bios ist zwar modifiziert für OSX, funktioniert aber trotz alle dem auf deinem Rechner.

Mit diesen Bios kannst du nun auch einen Hackintosh aus deinem Rechner machen.


----------



## _Berge_ (17. März 2018)

*AW: suche neueres Bios für GA-B85M-HD3G*

wenn du den pc von wortmann hast, dann dort mit nachdruck anfragen, laut meiner recherche haben die ein update f5

einem update von einem user (über mir) würde ich nicht unbedingt vertrauen

immer aus vertrauenswürdigen quellen beziehen (hersteller zb.)


----------



## Gast20180430 (17. März 2018)

*AW: suche neueres Bios für GA-B85M-HD3G*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> wenn du den pc von wortmann hast, dann dort mit nachdruck anfragen, laut meiner recherche haben die ein update f5
> 
> einem update von einem user (über mir) würde ich nicht unbedingt vertrauen
> 
> immer aus vertrauenswürdigen quellen beziehen (hersteller zb.)


Was soll denn schiefgehen?
Das Board doch ein DualBios und beim Update wird nur das MainBios aktualisiert, das BackupBios bleibt vollkommend unberührt davon.
Selbst wenn das Bios aus irgendeinem Grund nicht passen sollte, dann kann man es garnicht erst flashen.

Also wo ist hier das Problem?


----------



## Tech (19. März 2018)

*AW: suche neueres Bios für GA-B85M-HD3G*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> die bezeichnung vom board hast du doch, is schnell gefunden sopch ein update:
> 
> GA-B85M-HD3 (rev. 1.x) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> aber achtung! du musst schauen welche rev dein board hat, steht auf dem board selbsr drauf: rev1.0/rev2.0/rev3.0



So einfach ist es leider nicht. Das G am Ende macht den Unterschied.



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Weißt du das nur vom hören/sagen das das  Board Probleme hat mit SSD`s ,oder selbst damit Erfahrung gemacht?Evt.  braucht es ja gar kein Update?
> B85M-HD3G - Bios - ComputerBase Forum



Von drei getesteten SSDs werden zwei ( Kingston ssdnow 64Gb und Samsung 850 evo 120GB) nur sporadisch initialisiert. Eine 850 evo 250GB funktioniert problemlos ( Die ist für einen anderen PC gewesen.). Die 850 evo 120GB hatte ich als defekt eingeschickt. Sie kam mit einer neuen Firmware zurück. Geändert hat das nichts. In anderen PCs gibt es keine Probleme mit den SSDs.


----------



## Gast20180430 (19. März 2018)

*AW: suche neueres Bios für GA-B85M-HD3G*

Und wo hast du die SSD's angeschlossen ?


----------



## Tech (20. März 2018)

*AW: suche neueres Bios für GA-B85M-HD3G*

Jeden Tag an einem anderen Sataport. Wenn die nicht initialisiert werden, hilft nur der Wechsel des Sataanschlusses. Manchmal muss ich ca 10 mal den Port wechseln, bis es endlich läuft.

weitere verbaute Hardware:
Be Quiet PURE POWER L7 350W
Pentium G3220 mit boxed Kühler
2x2GB OCZG31600LV6GK


----------



## Gast20180430 (20. März 2018)

*AW: suche neueres Bios für GA-B85M-HD3G*

Deine sata_kabel sind vielleicht defekt


----------



## Tech (20. März 2018)

*AW: suche neueres Bios für GA-B85M-HD3G*

Das habe ich auch schon ausgetauscht. Ich werde es aber nochmals wechseln.

Edit: Kabeltausch hat nichts gebracht. Ich habe es mit drei Unbenutzten probiert.


----------



## Tech (29. März 2018)

*AW: suche neueres Bios für GA-B85M-HD3G*

Ich habe nun doch über einen Händler das F6 Bios erhalten. Nun läuft er.

Falls jemand auf einfachem Weg dieses Bios haben möchte, siehe Dropbox - GA-B85M-HD3G Bios F6_F4 - Simplify your life.


----------



## ekinsane (7. November 2021)

Tech schrieb:


> *AW: suche neueres Bios für GA-B85M-HD3G*
> 
> Ich habe nun doch über einen Händler das F6 Bios erhalten. Nun läuft er.
> 
> Falls jemand auf einfachem Weg dieses Bios haben möchte, siehe Dropbox - GA-B85M-HD3G Bios F6_F4 - Simplify your life.


Moin, 

Erwerbe heute auch das Board. 

Klappt es nun alles mit den ssds und dem Board? 500er Geschwindigkeit? 

Gibt es yonst Einschränkungen? Z.b  Pcie? 
BIOS ist leicht zu Flashen?

Wäre dankbar für eine kurze Rückmeldung.


----------



## Schwarzseher (7. November 2021)

Warum kramt man so einen alten Thread noch raus ?Die meisten haben so alte Hardware warscheinlich schon gar nicht mehr


----------

